# Back to my still camera



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

My evil looking A. laevis









N. annulata









A very HOT Urutu B. alternatus









One of my favorite Atheris, Hairy Bush Viper These are da bomb!!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Viperkeeper said:


> A very HOT Urutu B. alternatus


 
absolutely unreal mate very nice snake


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

Al it's to bad the one I gave you died. I was really hoping you could have brought that one around although I understand I waited to long to pass him on. I should have given him to you sooner in hopes of a better out come.

I'm not sure how marty kept them going but I could never get that guy to feed and was glad to give him to someone that could get him feeding and take the loss rather than see it die but I waited to long and that was a shame.

Having said that the hispida is awesome!!!!!


----------



## fatbloke (Apr 6, 2008)

*very nice*

cool snakes man what is the green 1 thats a class 1


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

Love the Bothrops and the Atheris :no1:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Stunning Al, those Hairy Bush Vipers are somthing else


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

love the Hairy Bush Viper


----------



## dannylatics (Mar 27, 2007)

Hairy bush viper is amazing

QUick question Al - as you use bark for most of your Hots how do you avoid getting mite outbreaks all the time since you have ALOT of snakes?

Do you bake the substrate before you put in the viv or do you have preventive measures?


----------



## emily89 (Mar 18, 2008)

would love to keep these one day im in love with the hairy bush viper! your very lucky! and im very jelious <3


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

dannylatics said:


> Hairy bush viper is amazing
> 
> QUick question Al - as you use bark for most of your Hots how do you avoid getting mite outbreaks all the time since you have ALOT of snakes?
> 
> Do you bake the substrate before you put in the viv or do you have preventive measures?


I seldom get mites unless I bring them in from a show on my clothes or another snake.


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

The Hairy Bush Viper is just class! WOW


----------



## halford_saints (Jan 28, 2008)

what a collection you have, id love to have some of the snakes youve got when im older:2thumb:


----------



## xxsassyminxxx (Jan 3, 2008)

SiUK said:


> absolutely unreal mate very nice snake


I second that what an amazing crisp pattern!:no1:


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Atheris hispida are just amazing. how's your one(s) feeding?


----------



## Viper (May 10, 2008)

Great pics Al !!


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi all,
Great pictures Al, I particularly like the Urutu,(Bothrops alternatus), just one thing, I think the N. annulata should be B. annulata, (Boulengerina):whistling2:
All the best,
Brian.


----------

